# The GBAtemp Homebrew Bounty Returns!



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

The *Homebrew Bounty* is an event that was originally initiated by GBAtemp a few years back. The idea was to allow us to gather funds from websites and visitors, funds that would be entirely reversed to homebrew developers. In short, this project is meant to be a reward to the people behind the awesome games, applications, emulators and menu/loaders that everyone can download and enjoy on their consoles, free of charge.





This year's edition will be a bit different. Firstly, this bounty will not directly rely on user donations. Instead, it is us GBAtemp who will be funding the prizes. And for the most cynical among you: don't worry about it, we've got it all covered this time. The money's already here waiting to be given away! ;-) We have decided to split this bounty into five different categories.

Homebrew developers will have a little more than 4 months to work on their project. All kinds of projects may be submitted: games, applications, emulators, loaders... the only requirement is that the project must *either be completely new, or come in a new version that presents significant updates*. There is no particular definition of "significant update", all projects are eligible but the importance of updates will probably be decisive in the jury's mind.

Speaking of which: winners of each competition will be elected by a jury composed of knowledged and notorious people from the flashcart and homebrew scenes. Results will be disclosed early May, a little over 4 months from now. The limit date for submitting your application is April 30th. Let us now discover the categories that will be worked on in this bounty.

*Nintendo DSi Homebrew. $750 in donations!*
With the release of the new CycloDS iEvolution card, DSi mode homebrew is now possible! To get the DSi homebrew scene started, we have decided to award a $750 donation to the top three homebrew that will be released.
First prize: *$500*
Second prize: *$150*
Third prize: *$100*



*Supercard DSTWO Homebrew. $250 in donations!*
The Supercard DSTWO is a particular flashcart that comes with a 360MHz CPU and extra RAM memory. This allows for advanced homebrew developments such as GBA and SNES emulators, video/media players and more. We will donate a total of $250 to the winners of this competition.
First prize: *$150*
Second prize: *$60*
Third prize: *$40*



*Nintendo DS Homebrew. $500 in donations!*
Even if the regular Nintendo DS development scene has been relatively quiet lately, we still believe great homebrew projects can come out of it. There are some extremely talented people out there and we are going to reward them for their work. We will donate a total of $500 to the winners of this competition.
First prize: *$300*
Second prize: *$150*
Third prize: *$50*



*Nintendo Wii Homebrew. $500 in donations!*
There's been hot DS related news recently, but with the Wii cool stuff happens all throughout the year! The Wii scene is extremely active and we feel it is only fair to reward people who work behind the scenes to make our consoles better. $500 will be awarded to the winners of this competition.
First prize: *$300*
Second prize: *$150*
Third prize: *$50*



*GBAtemp Special Prize. $500 in donations*
There is no submitting entries for this one. We have decided that we would be rewarding one author whose contribution to the Nintendo DS scene was particularly significant. The winning project author will receive the entire $500. A special jury composed of GBAtemp members will determine which project should be awarded the prize. 
Prize: *$500*



So that's right, GBAtemp will be awarding a total of *$2500 in donations*! That's five time mores than the original bounty! Details on how we managed to fund the bounty are available further below. If you wish to contribute to the bounty and offer donations to developers, send your donations via PayPal to filetrip/at/gmail/dot/com and let us know which category or categories your donation should go to. Your name or nickname will be publicly displayed in news articles about donation updates. Don't be afraid to donate just one dollar: if every member of the GBAtemp community did so, we would be able to gather over $250,000... Every little bit helps! GBAtemp also invites partner websites, flashcart teams and everyone to join in and make a one-off donation, let's make this a common effort!






Here comes the best part. You are probably wondering how we could devote so much money into this. Here is our answer. We have been collaborating with the Supercard Team to create a *Supercard DSTWO Limited Collector Edition* bearing the colors of our beloved community!






 

 

 

 

 

 



This special Collector Edition comes in a splendid packaging designed by yours truly- GBAtemp admins shaunj66 and Ace Gunman. Here is a full description of the contents of this little gem:
The product comes in a special GBAtemp style white metal tin
The box is wrapped into a stylish black GBAtemp style sleeve
A microSD USB card reader is included
The regular Supercard DSTWO manual is included
A nice-looking small black strap
A blue case for your card
A high-quality black stylus
The cartridge is white and comes with a GBAtemp style label
There are only 200 pieces available in the world and they are carried by all of our partner stores. Our partner stores are listed on the home page on the right hand side. They might not have the product enabled yet, but that's because we asked them to keep it invisible until we made the announcement! ;-) In order to allow us to collect money for homebrew developers, they have agreed to donate $10 off every card they sell. In other words, when you buy this card you are implicitely contributing to helping the Homebrew Bounty with a $10 donation! If you haven't got your Supercard DSTWO yet (or want seconds?) do not miss out on the occasion to get _a unique piece of GBAtemp History_. 

P.S.: we would truly be grateful if people didn't buy too many pieces at once and then sell those on eBay when shops run out of stock! Please feel free to get one for you, your family or friends, but do not seek to make profit out of this (or if you do so well donate your profit to the bounty, hah!). The Homebrew Bounty and Christmas are times of generosity, sharing and mutual aid; please leave greed out of this!
P.P.S.: have you noticed how the design of that card looks different from our current mascot? Well that might not be totally innocent...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty nice; shame I can't make any homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's a nice looking Special Edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May even have to pick one up myself.

And PPS: May there be a new mascot in the works?


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome!
Those are some seriously epic prizes.
*wants DSTWO*
So, is the mascot getting another update/change then?


----------



## lolzed (Dec 20, 2010)

That is one sexy cart...

BTW how do devs actually make the DSi homebrew? They get iEvo's free?


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 20, 2010)

DO WANT that supercard.

Aaaaaaand, is there some place people can donate again or what?

Anyway, brb, need to think of some homebrew to make to participate.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

I would appreciate if people would refrain from commenting about how "we are biased to the Supercard team" blah blah blah insert some hateful crap here. 
We had to go with one card and we thought the SCDSTWO would be the one that would please most users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure everyone can understand that. 

The whole point of this is to get funds for the bounty, I hope everyone realizes that.

The way I see it, in the end it should benefit everyone:
- homebrew developers that will get money
- users that will enjoy new/improved homebrew
- flashcart resellers (that will make profit off the CycloDS iEvolution and SCSDTWO)
- Cyclops and SC teams who will be benefiting from this
- and erm... Nintendo will sell more DSi consoles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but again, thats just the way I see it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaand, is there some place people can donate again or what?


 if you read the post carefully you will find the answer


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 20, 2010)

id say Xenon was quite significant. i mean he was the one who brought us loaders and other stuff that make moonshel2 so awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (too bad he left though because of some imposter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i'd forgot to mention that Moonlight was the one who brought us the sexy looking meadia player in the first place. without it most people wouldn't be so intrested in getting moonshel to load roms

oh yeah one last thing. Yup that limited edition dstwo does awsome


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

I didn't see the store list, what store has the dstwo for sale?


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

our recommended stores list on the home page will be updated later today to unveil the list of shops that will be carrying the product


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> our recommended stores list on the home page will be updated later today to unveil the list of shops that will be carrying the product



Thanks, costello
I'll check back later
awesome job on the dstwo


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a shame ShopTemp isn't around to sell them now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will be so much fun! And simply can't wait to see the tempcart "in flesh".


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont get what this means, is it a contest? Are those the prizes?

I Want that special ds2 btw 0_OOOOOO


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It's a shame ShopTemp isn't around to sell them now.


Yeah, they were originally planned to be sold only there if I'm right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It's a shame ShopTemp isn't around to sell them now.


Yeah, that was a really bad timing (I mean any timing for getting closed is bad timing), but it would have been awesome if this cart was ShopTemp exclusive!

Well, as long as it's sold in the end, it's all well


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*... I seriously need to learn to read, I think this is the second time now when commenting/asking about a post of yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, maybe you could add one of those fancy little boxes again, with a button to donate, and where it says how much there is donated, I think that will motivate people more then just an email adress.

EDIT:





That's the one I meant.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great way to get developers motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love the special DS2


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get what this means, is it a contest? Are those the prizes?
> 
> I Want that special ds2 btw 0_OOOOOO


Well, read the post and a lot more will be clear.
It's a contest for homebrew developers! Prizes are listed (money),

And tempcart will be available for purchase for everybody, only there is a limited number of carts, so everybody who wants one, better be quick


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

I wasn't going to get a DS2, but that limited edition is very tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . May get one as a christmas present to myself now.


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be camping on the home page for most of the day xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly better than not selling them at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me wants



Spoiler



Post 4,600.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And tempcart will be available for purchase for everybody, only there is a limited number of carts, so everybody who wants one, better be quick


I first read that as Tempcast


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

this is really annoying haha i would gladly buy one of those carts but i'm just about to go to sleep and now i can't because i'm fearing they'll be all gone by the time i wake up. Will the list be posted in under 6 hours? At least tell me that please so I can get some shut eye. Please.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entirely true!!



Spoiler



Congrats on 4,600 mark


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to buy this new ds2


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 20, 2010)

special DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me, want it.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

will the ds2 price be the same or will it cost a little extra, because of the content??


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

I Have a question: there is $2500 of rewards, but only 200 supercards with a $10 donation each. Where the other $500 coming from? Another event coming up we don't know about


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> will the ds2 price be the same or will it cost a little extra, because of the content??
> 
> originally it's the same as the DSTWO+$10 for the homebrew bounty.
> the original DSTWO was sold $35 on ShopTemp.com with reasonable profit, if you add $10 to that well we can expect a $45-$50 price range...
> ...



it comes from us... thanks to the Adsense revenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and I would like to clarify this point: GBAtemp makes absolutely no profit at all with that card. Perhaps the shops that sell it do (i guess they do otherwise they wouldn't sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but we just get the $10 that will be reversed to the homebrew bounty. Thats all. We even give our extra adsense revenue to the bounty, aint that generous eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing GBAtemp is a non profit organization...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh this is pretty exciting


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good enough for me, a special GBAtemp DS2 and I get to help out with hombrew bounty, win-win


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> they have agreed to donate $10 off every card they sell. In other words, when you buy this card you are implicitely contributing to helping the Homebrew Bounty with a $10 donation!



That's great !


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

I seem to notice that the only diff between the gbatemp edition and the normal one is the label and you get a free cool stylus,is that really all it and is it more expensive than the normal one.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good, I'm glad you get the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unlike someone ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> I seem to notice that the only diff between the gbatemp edition and the normal one is the label and you get a free cool stylus,is that really all it and is it more expensive than the normal one.


Yes, it's limited edition


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> I seem to notice that the only diff between the gbatemp edition and the normal one is the label and you get a free cool stylus,is that really all it and is it more expensive than the normal one.
> If you open your eyes, you might see the answers to your questions
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> I seem to notice that the only diff between the gbatemp edition and the normal one is the label and you get a free cool stylus,is that really all it and is it more expensive than the normal one.


Why do people pay extra for limited edition version of games? All you get is a better case and an art album/ sound track which can be downloaded from the internet anyway. The whole point is that you have something that almost noone else does (and in this case you're helping the bounty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it possible to buy only the sticker for my iSMM that doesn't have any (prototype) ?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks like costello hates me now , now I need to like it for costello


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a pretty sexy DStwo coming out, but I've already gotten myself like, 6 of them through Shoptemp, 1 one for myself, 4 as gifts, 1 as a backup.


----------



## EvilTroopa (Dec 20, 2010)

About the "GBAtemp Special Prize", I think it's a bit sad for us Wii devz that it's only available for DS games.

I'm actually working on a pretty ambicious game (or I hope it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), so is another french dev, and it seems like whatever we do, it won't be judged the same way DS games will.
I don't pretend it's already better that whatever DS great game that will be submited. I know the DS scene for a while now and that the DS devz can be awesome.

I'm just really curious about what made you decide to take only DS stuff for that special prize !

Whatever the reason, no hard feelings


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

EvilTroopa said:
			
		

> About the "GBAtemp Special Prize", I think it's a bit sad for us Wii devz that it's only available for DS games.
> 
> I'm actually working on a pretty ambicious game (or I hope it will be
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilTroopa (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I though there was a prize for Wii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeaaaaah, I think you should read with more care, I'm not complaining about the Wii category. Just asking about the Special Prize.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

okay, I see the "special prize" now. I didn't even see it on the first post until now


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

Speaking of special prizes, I Have a feeling the mystery gift in the tempmas contest is the tempcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Edit: The list of shops seems to be up.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

this should be the temp logo


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> this should be the temp logo


You want a box as logo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And yeah, the list with sellers seems to be on the portal now.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You want a box as logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make the box the logo for the day or add it to the current banner and when you click on it have it go to the portal with the sellers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> this should be the temp logo


Did you read the PPS?

Maybe something is in the works.
Maybe not.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 20, 2010)

YES! IT'S FINALLY HERE!

Now awesome homebrew will be created! WHOO


----------



## naruses (Dec 20, 2010)

Me wants DSTWO!!!!

I hope we have some new good homebrew!

I nominate Super Smash Bros *Crash*, the best DS Homebrew Game Available, hope it gets finished for the bounty.
And, I also nominate Moonshell, best DS Homebrew App, hope Moonlight awakens from his sleep and makes moonshell 3!


----------



## Nollog (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a really nice looking flash cart.
The box too.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 20, 2010)

LIMITED EDITION GBATEMP FLASHCART !!!!!!!!!!!! MUST BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

but I don't have a working DS anymore.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 20, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Speaking of special prizes, I Have a feeling the mystery gift in the tempmas contest is the tempcart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Must win 3DS tempcart!

This had to come out when I have no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*begs mother for money*


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't see the gbatemp DS2 on any of the site except modarrific, but $78.51 USD???
I have the money for it, but it's way too high, I rather get a PS3key and an external hard drive

I'll wait and see how much lightake is selling it for
I want to help out with the hombrew bounty but $78 is way too much


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm sure it'll be cheaper on other shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoptemp would have sold it $50 but it got closed as y'all know.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 20, 2010)

you should limit the sale to 1 supercard per household so everyone gets a chance to buy it or else someone will buy all of them in bulk and that will be that.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

well we dont have that much control over the shops selling it.
they basically do what they want... 
but yeah I doubt someone would be evil enough to do that.
I mean for lady gaga's latest show tickets yeah i get the idea, but c'mon a ds flashcart...


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the package design! Excellent work Shaun and Ace, just brilliant!

Only one of the shops has it up at this time for me, they're in Austrailia, and they're offering a White version.

I reaaalllly wanna buy that BLACK edition... hope it'll still be in stock when I get back later tonight...


----------



## science (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn, good on you guys! I really wish I didn't order a DStwo a few months ago now!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

That is the Sexiest Flash cart i have ever seen. 
The only problem is the price tag...
Damn it.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

The special edition is in white only.

edit: I mean the flashcart itself, not the box.
The box is a metallic box with a black sleeve.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow!
I wish I knew how to code so I could enter the Homebrew Bounty. That Supercard DSTWO looks awesome. I might be purchasing it!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The special edition is in white only.
> 
> edit: I mean the flashcart itself, not the box.
> The box is a metallic box with a black sleeve.


Ah, I see. In that case... ORDERED ORDERED ORDERED.

Modariffic (based in Australia) ships to the US, just limited the purchases to 1 per buyer, and dropped the price about 10 or 15 bucks since the debut a few minutes ago! Nice!


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

Was busy working out the official pricing. Modariffic.com is now priced at $55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love to help out the homebrew community in any way. Merry Christmas GBAtempers!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 20, 2010)

it would seem shaun's tongue has really been stretched in this thread... and so have the hands of gbatemp to the homebrew developers
i am seeing an influx of great homebrews coming soon although what we have at present is already amazing
now i see why ppl created alternative versions of the same homebrew program


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

Ciffiradom said:
			
		

> Was busy working out the official pricing. Modariffic.com is now priced at $55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's reasonable, I might buy it. Thanks.
but I really want to see lightake's price first


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Ciffiradom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says on the Modariffic site that they'll have the lowest prices, guaranteed, or they'll beat it by 5%. I bought from them in an instant once I read that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* Wow, I just recieved a personal call from Modariffic to confirm my order details (shame I can't accept international calls, but they even left a voicemail!). Modariffic, I think I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

It look awesome till the mascot was on the actually cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

FLICKING HELL 
IM BUYING THAT GBATEMP DSTWO RIGHT NOW

I SWEAR TO GOD IM GETTING IT RIGHT NOWWWW


and im soo happy to see homebrew bounty back and im pretty sure this would enable people to create homebrew for the cyclodsi and the dstwo

and im 100% sure that this limited edition dstwo is the mystery prize of tempmas

edit: why is it $20 more expensive?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> FLICKING HELL
> IM BUYING THAT GBATEMP DSTWO RIGHT NOW
> 
> I SWEAR TO GOD IM GETTING IT RIGHT NOWWWW
> ...


idk Limited edition?


----------



## KevFan (Dec 20, 2010)

just checked out the Modariffic site and it turns out that SuperCard DSTWO GBAtemp LIMITED EDITION is $55.00-AUD and the original SuperCard DSTWO is $64.95-AUD.
one would think that the original should be cheaper than the limitied edition one.....


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres nothing really different about it except packaging

when i had the limited edition ezflash5i, there was no price change


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

thats just the price on modarrific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait for all the shops to have it up.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> thats just the price on modarrific
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so other shops would have it cheaper?

how many people ordered

@costello
how many pieces does each shop get?
4 stores / 200 = 50 each???

also i finished tempmas
thank you costello and shaunj66 
i loved it
you guys are smart


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

The pricing has changed since that post


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

Ciffiradom said:
			
		

> The pricing has changed since that post


what pricing? what post?

modariffic still has the limited edition for 55 and the normal for 64.95


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

sold out already @ modariffic
still waiting on lightake


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> sold out already @ modariffic
> still waiting on lightake


what the heck already?
im thinking all stores get 50 each

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
i just check my paypal account and i only have 34$ in it
NOOOOOOOOO

i wish its for 34$

looking at 0shippingzone
im seriously hoping that they keep the original price at $34.50


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was bit shocked when I saw it was sold out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also hope it's a bit cheaper somewhere else


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

There will be 3 releases during the pre-order period. This is to be fair to anyone that may have been a little late in reading the good news


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

next set goes on sale on modariffic 
tommorow and then the third on on the 23rd


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

WHERE IS THE LIST OF SHOPS????????????? I CANT FIND IT, PLEASE SOMEBODY TAKE ME TO THE LIST I WANT TO BUY ONE NOW PLEASE

srry for caps lock, I want a ds2 now!! please


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

On the main page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 scroll down a little, and it's to your right.


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> WHERE IS THE LIST OF SHOPS????????????? I CANT FIND IT, PLEASE SOMEBODY TAKE ME TO THE LIST I WANT TO BUY ONE NOW PLEASE
> 
> srry for caps lock, I want a ds2 now!! please



Check "Recommended Sites" section at the mainpage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does Modarrific ship worldwide btw?

E: Ciffiradom, you beated me


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> WHERE IS THE LIST OF SHOPS????????????? I CANT FIND IT, PLEASE SOMEBODY TAKE ME TO THE LIST I WANT TO BUY ONE NOW PLEASE
> 
> srry for caps lock, I want a ds2 now!! please


Home page, right side.
Sites are
http://www.0shippingzone.com/
http://www.lightake.com/
http://www.mygamingcard.net/
http://modariffic.com/store/

*Edit:*





'd


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 20, 2010)

I wan't that GBAtemp SCDS2!


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they do


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked all 4 and only modaraffic has em, and they are sold out now 0_o


----------



## Ciffiradom (Dec 20, 2010)

Its just hit the next day in Australia (21st), so the second batch is on sale now


----------



## ShopTemp.net (Dec 20, 2010)

you have a clever usename, Ciffiradom


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

I JUST ORDERED ONE


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I JUST ORDERED ONE


from what store? modariffic?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

why does it say $0
I add it to cart and registered an account, but It's $0
should I be happy and check out?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep! like Ciffiradom said, its tomorrow in Australia already.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2010)

Amazing shit, I always wondered where the Homebrew Bounty went after the short period I knew it.
It was a great idea back then, and now with the way better prizes, it's even more worth it! 
Just an excellent idea, wonderful of you guys to make this possible!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yeah that means i just contributed to the HBB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy it, whoever wins!


----------



## nico445 (Dec 20, 2010)

just put my supercard ds two up for sale on a dutch  site. let's hope some fool gives me enough for the limited edition supercard


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

If you're hoping on getting it, I wouldn't wait too long


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Lets hope someone buys it in the next like 5 minutes. 
Theres a good chance that you wont get the money in time, or get enough


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Lets hope someone buys it in the next like 5 minutes.
> Theres a good chance that you wont get the money in time, or get enough


im waiting for 0shippingzone or lightake cause it'be cheaper
i only have $34.32 in my paypal account
i hope its that much


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

what's up with the other sites??
they need to hurry up and get in on the action


----------



## nico445 (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah i hope i will be in time, probably not ;( but anyways i would probably still make enough profit to buy myself a new one.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that? 
Oh well i bought one cause i wanted one no matter what.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> im waiting for 0shippingzone or lightake cause it'be cheaper
> i only have $34.32 in my paypal account
> i hope its that much


Look at the price of the regular one and count $10 more.
That should be the price for the Limited Edition.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a perfect world, maybe.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't it supposed to be regular price and then $10 taken from profit and given to gbatemp
oh well ill wait for the price to show up

@btw
do mods get a piece or do they have to buy it themselves?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 20, 2010)

Just bought my special edition DStwo card. Can't wait to play on it with pride. I'll also be giving a donation to the Bounty later this week.


Edit: I feel that it's worth the 56$ i paid for it cause I really wanted one and I'm not waiting around for a cheaper price that may never come.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll have to buy it themselves I think.

Also, where did the AdSense go now? Is it gone? 
I always felt good clicking that link via different IP's


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> They'll have to buy it themselves I think.


Yep
Though we get lower price.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

mygamingcard.net 
has the gbatemp dstwo up for $51.95

wow


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mygamingcard.net
> has the gbatemp dstwo up for $51.95
> 
> wow


Why's this seem illegal?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Illegal?
How?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mygamingcard.net
> has the gbatemp dstwo up for $51.95
> 
> wow



yay, they ship from NY
I getting it from there, since I'm having issues ordering from modariffic


edit:
just ordered it
this will go great with my limited edition EZ5i I got from kiafazool

I'll probably grab one from lightake too. it will be great surprise for a buddy of mine


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just seems strange. One would think that this sort of thing would be kept within the community.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2010)

Where did the AdSense go now? Is it gone?
I always felt good clicking that link via different IP's


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Where did the AdSense go now? Is it gone?
> I always felt good clicking that link via different IP's


You can always go to the wiki


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

i wish i had a job so i could've bought one
i can only buy it if its for 34$
damn

does anyone want a chore done for them
ill do anything for this cart

@costello
is the gbatemp dstwo the mystery prize?


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

HOw come Modariffic does not say "Pre-Order"? And if u go to mygamingmart it says "pre-order" why??


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 20, 2010)

i would donate to the dstwo development as i seem a future on that


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 20, 2010)

the "Special Edition GBAtemp DS Flashcart" totally sounds like the April Fool's Joke from 2 years ago.

>.>

By the way fellows...
...not sure if you know this, but...
April is a few months away.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

Can I be a judge again? Pretty please, Costello?


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

does anyone know why modarrifc does not say pre-order and mygamingmart does?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> does anyone know why modarrifc does not say pre-order and mygamingmart does?




idk, but the price went back up to $69
I wonder if it's just me


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap, i am not gonna buy from modariffic then 0_o


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that price is from modarffic


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, nobody is gonna buy it for 70 bucks if mygamingcard has it up for 52 lol


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why he's not gonna buy there


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Shorkio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I misunderstood his post xD


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Shorkio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow it went up
55 was a better deal
but i guess mygamingcart has 51
im pretty sure 0shippingzone and lightake would be cheaper

any one have a chore to do? ill do anything for that cart


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys! I need ur vote please!

Should I buy it from mygamingcard for 51? Or wait till lightake or 0zhippingzone will sell it?

which one?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Guys! I need ur vote please!
> 
> Should I buy it from mygamingcard for 51? Or wait till lightake or 0zhippingzone will sell it?
> 
> ...


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Guys! I need ur vote please!
> 
> Should I buy it from mygamingcard for 51? Or wait till lightake or 0zhippingzone will sell it?
> 
> which one?


i'd wait for 0shippingzone and lightake
but then again i dont have enough money


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't even see it on mygamingcart. can someone link it?


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

So if I buy i from them today, (I am in Ottawa, Canada) when will I get it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 20, 2010)

How I would love a special edition card - but has any1 actually seen them advetised on 0shippingzone.com and www.lightake.com yet ??

i found them on http://www.mygamingcard.net and  http://www.modariffic.com but being in UK not to sure what the prices are in £

As far as I can work out

$69.96 AUD = £44.44 [modariffic]
$51.95 (I'm assuming it's USA $) = £33.52 [mygamingcard]

so what's the prices at the others ??

EDIT: OK http://www.0shippingzone.com now has a link & price is $49.94 = £32.18

EDIT #2: http://lightake.com link - selling at $49.30 = £31.71


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> I don't even see it on mygamingcart. can someone link it?
> 
> here
> http://www.mygamingcard.net/dsi-flashcarts...or-edition.html
> ...


I don't think the others have it up yet
I think costello is having them post it at different times to give others (who are late to the news) a chance to buy it


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Nuts. Paypal screwed me over with a maintainence check and i entered the wrong checking account number, now there is a hold on my account and its limited. DANG YOU PAYPAL


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get what this means, is it a contest? Are those the prizes?
> 
> I Want that special ds2 btw 0_OOOOOO



Shit. I want it to. 

Now that's the first time in my life that I want a DSTwo...


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'ed


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

k bought 1


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> k bought 1


lucky b******


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should I buy more and just hold them as their value goes up? I think I might do that. Anyone think that's a good idea?


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ur choice


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but your more than welcome to buy one for me and i can pay u later ($34 up top but the other $20 later) pleasssseeeeeee
and look its says please feel free to get one for your friends 
*cough* me *cough*


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with PharaohsVizier, it won't go up in value
when you buy this cart it should be because you want  to help out with homebrew bounty
and have a different looking dstwo with a few extra goodies


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 20, 2010)

Man if only this came out a year ago.  I just can't see this as worth-buying now because of the 3DS.  
Price is not too bad either, less than my CycloDS.


----------



## Piggy Poo (Dec 20, 2010)

I couldn't pick better time to register. Special Card really looks special, I wonder if that design will actually be future look of GBAtemp?


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

gbatemp dstwo available at 0shippingzone for $49.95

at this rate it must be even cheap at lightake

modariffic - $70
mygamingcart - $51
0shippingzone - $50
lightake - $-

looks like im not getting my self one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> well we dont have that much control over the shops selling it.
> they basically do what they want...
> but yeah I doubt someone would be evil enough to do that.
> I mean for lady gaga's latest show tickets yeah i get the idea, but c'mon a ds flashcart...


Didn't you know? She bought those tickets in bulk to wear them on stage.


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

gonna wait for lightake


----------



## funem (Dec 20, 2010)

Just bought a DStwo, would quite happily buy another to donate. 

Can't code for the DS, so good luck to those who enter and those who organise this.


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought one from modariffic even though it's the most expensive, I'm fine paying whatever to support the temp. Might be a couple more just because it's the spirited thing to do and they can make great gifts for friends. So is it safe to say that lightake will sell them around $50? I don't really mind $70 or $50 so ya but I'm just wondering.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty nice; shame I can't make any homebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, same here.  :3


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

K bought some more. Might buy more later.


----------



## Issac (Dec 20, 2010)

Ouch, Too bad I already bought a DSTWO and don't have a lot of money as of now :'( It's the sexiest flash card i've ever seen!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn, I really wish I could code some homebrew, but I dont know how and where to learn it.

Good luck to all everyone who enters!


----------



## golden (Dec 20, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Damn, I really wish I could code some homebrew, but I dont know how and where to learn it.


College. Comp sci or comp engineering. Take some classes, you'll learn in no time. You'll even learn harder stuff. 

It's what I'm doing right now at UCLA. Really interesting stuff, but kinda difficult when you get to Graph theory and software dev. Maybe I can contribute stuff when I get back in the scene. Haven't been around lately much but tempmass always has me looking back around this site. gpatemp is my second-online home.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turd.  im still in middle school.  :'(


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean bad thing, wouldn't this mean a massive tax write-off?


----------



## Spikey (Dec 20, 2010)

Bought one even though I already have a SCDS2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GBAtemp


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even though im in high school
next semester (starts in feburary) i have computer science and computer engineering (period 1 and 2 respectively) 
and i cant wait to learn both java and c++


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2010)

Well... I wouldn't mind if gifts from LAST TEMPMAS actually shipped at some point... wouldn't be all that bad.


----------



## haddad (Dec 21, 2010)

Just bought one


----------



## golden (Dec 21, 2010)

K when's lightake gonna start selling them? I'm eager to buy 5-6 more if opportunity permits.


----------



## alukadoo (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightake is selling SuperCard DSTWO Limited Collector Edition for $49.30 .

They system need to update IMO , you can't choose other shipping method on the page , only have to contact their customer service [email protected] .


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a good incentive for Homebrew makers.


----------



## haddad (Dec 21, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> This is a good incentive for Homebrew makers.



ya it is


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 21, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> K when's lightake gonna start selling them? I'm eager to buy 5-6 more if opportunity permits.


go go go go
http://www.lightake.com/pmdetail.do/sku.Su...r_Edition-35070

on sale for $49.30
they have 47 left in stock
and you are able to buy as much as you can


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah I finally found it on Lightake, its quite difficult to find the card.
i looked in some categories, then i searched for "gbatemp", but i couldnt find it...
eventually i searched for "supercard" and it was there


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 21, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> yeah I finally found it on Lightake, its quite difficult to find the card.
> i looked in some categories, then i searched for "gbatemp", but i couldnt find it...
> eventually i searched for "supercard" and it was there


is the gbatemp dstwo the mystery prize for tempmas


----------



## chyyran (Dec 21, 2010)

I knew I shoulda waited to get my DSTWO... That GBATemp Edition Supercard looks awesome.


----------



## golden (Dec 21, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I knew I shoulda waited to get my DSTWO... That GBATemp Edition Supercard looks awesome.


you should buy one to support the temp man.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I knew I shoulda waited to get my DSTWO... That GBATemp Edition Supercard looks awesome.


though really expenisve.
In 0shippingzone its about 49.95$


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 21, 2010)

just grabbed one from mygamingcard.net i was on the wall about buying a DS2 but if some of it goes to GBAtemp and its a LE its a worthy cause


----------



## Etalon (Dec 21, 2010)

What? The GBAtemp DSTwo "First release" is already sold out at Lightake.


----------



## golden (Dec 21, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> What? The GBAtemp DSTwo "First release" is already sold out at Lightake.


hahaha sorry i think that was my fault


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 21, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> id say Xenon was quite significant. i mean he was the one who brought us loaders and other stuff that make moonshel2 so awsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I would love to nominate a few people for the 'GBATemp special prize' (which we can't - Dam!! )

I agree with the above but I'd like to add My nominations...
Xenon++... sorry Taiju Yamada: for his Moonshell 'stuff'
Stormwave: For the 'sav-bak' and DSTwo 'Skin installer'/'Skin maker' programs
Spinal_Code: for his countless alternative launch  menus
Normatt & co.: For AKAIO - need I say anything else


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 21, 2010)

just an fyi:
mygamingcard.net is the only site out of the 4 that doesn't raise a trojan virus warning from nod32. not quite what the other 3 sites are trying to send to my pc, but I'm avoiding them like the plague.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 21, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> just an fyi:
> mygamingcard.net is the only site out of the 4 that doesn't raise a trojan virus warning from nod32. not quite what the other 3 sites are trying to send to my pc, but I'm avoiding them like the plague.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget YWG for the Wood RPG ;-) 

Greetings to them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Further ... It looks like _DSI homebrew_ is not Cyclodsi exclusive ;-)


----------



## Minox (Dec 21, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> just an fyi:
> mygamingcard.net is the only site out of the 4 that doesn't raise a trojan virus warning from nod32. not quite what the other 3 sites are trying to send to my pc, but I'm avoiding them like the plague.


I also use NOD32 and I don't get any warnings at all, not for any of the sites.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 21, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> just an fyi:
> mygamingcard.net is the only site out of the 4 that doesn't raise a trojan virus warning from nod32. not quite what the other 3 sites are trying to send to my pc, but I'm avoiding them like the plague.


False positives.


----------



## haddad (Dec 21, 2010)

I also get warnings from using AVG Internet Security 2011, but I ignore them, cuz I only went on that site once 0_o


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 21, 2010)

Gah! That SCDS2:LE looks damn cool. Too bad I'm holding out until I have enough for an iEvolution (and before that, I want a new pair of headphones).

(I hope Normmatt wins the special prize. He's really dedicated to AKAIO, even with all the crap the community gives him if new games don't work just right.)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heehee i have a mac so i didnt get any warnings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i cant play any games either


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 21, 2010)

So, who's bought one of those Supercard DSTWO's? I have!


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 21, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> So, who's bought one of those Supercard DSTWO's? I have!



same here


----------



## Amici (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone from the Philippines ordered from Lightake already? I'm thinking of buying the GBAtemp DSTwo but unsure if the shipping is reliable. (not to mention our country's horribly corrupt post office =P)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have ordered the DS2.
Sorry, TC.


----------



## giantpune (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, so how do we go about entering a project in for this?  where's the dotted line?  and how do we handle testing? i would like to have some people beta testing my project, but i done wanna do that and then be told that i cant enter the project in this because it has been previously released elsewhere.


----------



## droppindimes (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy that I was able to get in an order at Modariffic yesterday. Would have preferred Shoptemp as they've been so good in getting me products in the past and liked their easily accessible reviews of the product. Told my friend about it too. Hope he jumps at the chance to get one.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Dec 22, 2010)

Amici said:
			
		

> Has anyone from the Philippines ordered from Lightake already? I'm thinking of buying the GBAtemp DSTwo but unsure if the shipping is reliable. (not to mention our country's horribly corrupt post office =P)



The delivery should be OK since it is shipped via Singapore Post , Philippines and Singapore are not far away .


----------



## zar713 (Dec 22, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> So, who's bought one of those Supercard DSTWO's? I have!



I do, i Love mame !!!! go carnevil!!!! and The Ocean Hunter!!!


----------



## perezosogato (Dec 23, 2010)

just want to know how much for  Supercard DSTWO Limited Collector Edition ?


----------



## Amici (Dec 23, 2010)

Lightake *SUCKS*. I emailed them 2 days ago regarding my preference to have mine shipped via DHL, which someone named Jack ([email protected]) replied promptly after around 30 minutes. So I told him my contact and PayPal details so he can send me a shopping order form, customized for DHL shipping. I haven't heard from him since. Douchebags. Now I'm probably gonna miss out on getting one of these babies.

Sorry for ranting here, I'm just really pissed off about this.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2010)

perezosogato said:
			
		

> just want to know how much for  Supercard DSTWO Limited Collector Edition ?


Depends on the shop.
It's usually around $50.


----------



## takion (Dec 23, 2010)

the limited edition super card ds two cart is cool and i want one, but since i already have a plain supercard dstwo and i will never own a limited edition one then i think the limeted ones are dumb and they suck.


----------



## Lightake (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello guys , 

the Supercard DStwo GBAtemp edition is really to ship from Lightake , there are still 25 pieces left . All the orders would be shipped today .

Thanks for choosing Lightake.
Best regards,
Lightake team


----------



## Lightake (Dec 24, 2010)

Amici said:
			
		

> Lightake *SUCKS*. I emailed them 2 days ago regarding my preference to have mine shipped via DHL, which someone named Jack ([email protected]) replied promptly after around 30 minutes. So I told him my contact and PayPal details so he can send me a shopping order form, customized for DHL shipping. I haven't heard from him since. Douchebags. Now I'm probably gonna miss out on getting one of these babies.
> 
> Sorry for ranting here, I'm just really pissed off about this.


Hi Amici , 

This is Jason from Lightake . 
Jack is off today . Please email me [email protected] with your order number or paypal email , I'll do that for you .

Sorry for the inconvenience.
Best regards,
Jason


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 24, 2010)

takion said:
			
		

> the limited edition super card ds two cart is cool and i want one, but since i already have a plain supercard dstwo and i will never own a limited edition one then i think the limeted ones are dumb and they suck.



You can't say "OMFG THIS THING IS A PIECE OF SHIT" cos you can't get one.

The sooner you realise the world doesn't revolve around you, the better for everyone.


----------



## synergy_solid (Dec 24, 2010)

Lightake said:
			
		

> Hello guys ,
> 
> the Supercard DStwo GBAtemp edition is really to ship from Lightake , there are still 25 pieces left . All the orders would be shipped today .
> 
> ...









  Lightake shows 30 in stock as I type this.


----------



## Lightake (Dec 24, 2010)

synergy_solid said:
			
		

> Lightake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some bugs in our system , the number isn't veracious , we'll fix it soon .


----------



## golden (Dec 24, 2010)

lightake doesn't seem to ever run out of stock on those cards. There's probably more than 200 produced imo, not that I really care because I just bought it to support gbatemp but lightake themselves has at least 2 sets of 40 and a set of 30 so at least 110 at lightake + all 3 other shops I think that's easily way over 200 pieces.


----------



## golden (Dec 24, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> As cool as it is, it is essentially a new sticker and that's it.  If there are more than 200 pieces, this cart is worthless.


Ya I kinda want costello's take on it cuz 2x40 sets at lightake=80 then 30 more at lightake=110 carts just from lightake + 3 release dates from modarrific and 0shippingzone + mygamingcart = for sure over 200 pieces of Gbatemp DStwo so I just want some clarification.


----------



## Lightake (Dec 24, 2010)

You guys may not notice my previous post . There is a bug in our system , the number on Lightake is not true . There are *only 200 pieces* on earth for sure .


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 24, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> As cool as it is, it is essentially a new sticker and that's it.  If there are more than 200 pieces, this cart is worthless.



You're exactly right.

the main differences in this limited edition flashcart are that it 
A: has a different sticker
B: has different packaging.
and C: _funds the homebrew bounty._

We won't twist your arm to get you to buy one. 
But we're hoping that enough people want to encourage homebrew developers that they'll be willing to pay a little bit more on a good flashcart with a sticker that only 200 flashcarts in the world bear.


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2010)

Lightake said:
			
		

> You guys may not notice my previous post . There is a bug in our system , the number on Lightake is not true . There are *only 200 pieces* on earth for sure .


----------



## gothicall (Dec 24, 2010)

DAMM! I really want that limited edition Supercard DSTwo. Tell me, how can I buy it if I live in Southamerica?


----------



## Lightake (Dec 25, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> DAMM! I really want that limited edition Supercard DSTwo. Tell me, how can I buy it if I live in Southamerica?


We ship world wide no matter where do you live .


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

So is Modariffic gonna price-match the lowest priced store right now... or what...?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> So is Modariffic gonna price-match the lowest priced store right now... or what...?


Dude i dont know. I was able to get one for 55 USD before the other 3 shops had them, but now... they are really expensive


----------



## R.Harrell (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered  mine from 0shippingZone and its already been shippin I got insurance on the package and everything. I know 0ShippingZone  ships from China and I think Mygamingcard.net ships from Canada but 0Shipping got there cards first from the developers. And I got an email saying theyy shipped it to me already and they also took a picture of the package before they shipped it  Cant wait to get it though and I dont know how long it is going to take since its coming from China.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

how do you donates is there a PayPal; address or something ?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah it's in the first post. filetrip/at/gmail/dot/com


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> filetrip/at/gmail/dot/com i



i dont get that


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go to paypal

click something that says something about sending money

enter that email address

enter $50 as the payment

select send payment as a gift

then send it and your $50 donation will appear in the filetrip paypal account (or the paypal account associated with that email address)


edit: or is it the formatting that's confusing you?

filetrip = filetrip

at = @

gmail = gmail

dot = .

com = com


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 26, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cutout the /'s and put in the @ and . That's the email you'll use to donate then I guess Costello wrote it like that so bots won't pick up on it.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok i get it. 


well them when  paypal stop the hold on the payment of the nds game i sold  in ebay i donate something from that to the bounty.

ps
paypal holds payments on all new sellers


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I'm doing my bit for the 'Homebrew Bounty'

Just ordered the 'GBATemp Supercard DSTwo Special Edition' (what a mouthful - I'm gonna call it the 'DS2SE' from now on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) from Zero Shipping yesterday (even though I've already got the DS2, so I've got no idea where I'm gonna use this one - perhaps it might work on the 3DS, otherwise it'll replace the AK2i in my DSLite ) 
Just got the update stating it is now 'shipped' (I've opted for Registered mail as well BTW to track it) so I guess there's still some left

True it's more expensive than the normal DS2 but what the hell - I've always been one for supporting good causes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - has anyone actually GOT theirs yet ??


----------



## Acenima (Jan 1, 2011)

Dam the card looks really nice and flashy! i hope some lucky individual gifts me one!


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Jan 3, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> BTW - has anyone actually GOT theirs yet ??




got it this morning

Edit: set it all up works fine (well GBA Emu anyway that what i really wanted it for on my DSi and my for some of those problem games in the future)

gotta say i like the build (i have an AK2i and this has a much better build)


----------



## metal079 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.rewards1.com/1872209 get free R4 and other stuff just go to custom for R4


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2011)

Got mine today, have yet to set it up but looks good.


----------



## Ciffiradom (Jan 8, 2011)

It is good to see GBAtemp'ers recieving their cards, modariffic still has them if anyone wanted one


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 8, 2011)

Well mine is '_posted on 6-Jan-2011 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee._' according to Hongkongpost (I brought from 0shipping BTW) so give it ~3-4  to get to UK & hopefully I should get it by the end of next week


----------



## metal079 (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I had a dstwo


----------



## Tac 21 (Jan 12, 2011)

what happened to shoptemp?


----------



## snailmail152 (Jan 15, 2011)

yay! I want moneys too! I just gotta think of an awesome DS game to make..........


----------



## freestile (Jan 17, 2011)

Too bad I just got mine around chirstmas. Like the gbatemp logo. Really cool man.


----------



## Arch Feline (Jan 21, 2011)

I got mine. Even if it is white and costs more I am contributing $10 and I think that one year from now I will want one and the price will be beyond my reach.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had mine for a few weeks now but my son's is still sitting in hong kong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's been almost a month here soon.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 22, 2011)

The DSTwo seems pretty well packaged.

By homebrew developers, do you also mean people who make programs to make homebrew? I would gladly submit DS App Studio in. I could use a DSTwo.


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 22, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> The DSTwo seems pretty well packaged.
> 
> By homebrew developers, do you also mean people who make programs to make homebrew? I would gladly submit DS App Studio in. I could use a DSTwo.


Well actually creating Homebrew creator is way beyond creating homebrew, but ofcourse your DS APP Studio would be great for anyone who doesn't know a programming language or have some problems with other homebrew maker, so I would say DS APP Studio is a good start for anyone wants to create a homebrew safe and easy.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Orderd my GBATEMP scds2 yesterday from mygamingcard.. hope it arrives soon, and good luck to all programmers out there. (PS anyone out there having experience with this website?)


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 27, 2011)

How does one nominate homebrew for the homebrew bounty?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 2, 2011)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> what happened to shoptemp?




Shoptemp.n will be back soon


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome!!! Can't wait to see what the homebrew developers create for this.


----------



## GranolaBar (May 3, 2011)

Great job! I totally love the designs! Kudos to you!


----------



## GEMISIS (May 19, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but are multiple entries allowed?  As in, could I enter 2 items into the DS and DSi categories?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

yes you can


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 15, 2012)

Despite the fact that i'm a person who releases my prods for free, sometime in the future (After my C++ is complete) I might submit something to GBAtemp! Although, can someone please help me on how exactly the donations and all with the HB Bounty work? A PM would be greatly appreciated!


----------

